# 2014 FIFA World Cup Soccer - Discussion



## JACKIEGAGA

World Cup starting 6/12/14 we can discuss everything here.


----------



## peds48

Who's predicting the winner..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Italy


----------



## Chandu

I'm predicting the winner:

The rioters are going to win!

I got a long track record on these boards, being diehard crazy supporter for this sport. But unfortunately, this time around there is an eerie pall over the entire event & can't view it in same perspective at all. Too many people is Brasil are pissed off for too many reasons. (Justifiably, I might add: rampant food & fuel inflation, out of control corruption, daily increase in police brutality & propaganda media & on & on & on...)

I think the event itself will complete on schedule, with no matches disrupted due to riots. But outside the stadiums in public life, the venting of enormous frustrations are expected to take center stage.


----------



## sigma1914




----------



## Bronxiniowa

Can't see Brazil losing to anyone at home. This is not 1950.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Bronxiniowa said:


> Can't see Brazil losing to anyone at home. This is not 1950.


It would blow my mind if Uruguay wins again.


----------



## Bugs Bunny

I would pick Spain to repeat, but they have a really tough draw. I will pick Lionel Messi and Argentina instead.


----------



## peds48

Interesting choices. I know the cup will stay in South America 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajmarie

Brazil are favorites with Spain close behind

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

Any underdogs making a comeback ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugs Bunny

peds48 said:


> Any underdogs making a comeback ?
> 
> Not sure what you mean by making a comeback, but keep an eye on England. They just missed out on being seeded. Not really an underdog, but they are in a tough group. If Hodgson lets Gerrard roam upfield in an attacking role (like Rodgers lets him at Liverpool), England will be explosive with Rooney and Sturridge as the primary strikers. If Hodgson sticks with the conservative style that got him fired at Liverpool, England will be toast.
> 
> Another team to watch is Portugal, if only because they have Ronaldo.


----------



## sigma1914

I wouldn't consider the #3 ranked Portugal as an underdog. lol


----------



## Bugs Bunny

sigma1914 said:


> I wouldn't consider the #3 ranked Portugal as an underdog. lol


Um okay. They were ranked # 14 at the time of the draw. No way they are the # 3 team now. Shows how nebulous FIFA's ranking system is.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

Want an underdog? Belgium. Vertongen (Spurs) anchoring the defense, Chadli (Spurs) and Hazard (Chelsea) at midfield, Dembele (Spurs) and Lukaku (Everton) up front.


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

I also really like Belgium.They should win their group and who knows from there.They also Vermalean in center defence Vincent Kompany,Axel Witsel and de Bruyne who can score some goals.I think it will be Brazil who wins it all.I think we (USA) have two chances to advance slim and none but will be rooting no less.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

Liked what I saw offensively yesterday against Turkey. But the middle of their back four was lacking, to say the least. Still, athletically, I think the U.S. can compete in their group. They won't get a point from Germany, but Ghana and yes, Portugal are possibilities. IMHO


----------



## Athlon646464

*BBC to test 4K broadcasts of World Cup matches, but you can't watch them*

(Engadget) - UHD TVs are starting to make more sense now compatible content's slowly appearing. Traditional broadcasters can't react as quickly as streaming services to adopt the new format, but some are showing little interest in being left behind. Korean companies, especially, and now the BBC, which has announced it'll be conducting 4K broadcast trials this summer. Furthermore, it'll apparently be the "first time" 4K video will be sent initially by satellite (from Brazil to the UK), and then forwarded on to TVs via the internet (kind of like Sky's centralized receiver model)....

Full Story Here


----------



## Bugs Bunny

So much for Portugal's chances :grin:

http://www.espnfc.com/blog/the-toe-poke/65/post/1863383

*Ghanaian witch doctor claims he caused Cristiano Ronaldo's injury*

A witch doctor from Ghana has claimed he is responsible for the niggling leg injury that is currently throwing Cristiano Ronaldo's World Cup into doubt.
Ronaldo is nursing a pesky thigh muscle injury as well as a spot of "patellar tendinosis" in his left knee, leaving the Real Madrid superstar unable to train fully as Portugal's opening Group G game against Germany on June 16 looms ever closer.
Nana Kwaku Bonsam, a witch doctor whose name translates as "The Devil of Wednesday" and who plies his trade at the Kofioo Kofi shrine in Kumasi, claims he foresaw Ronaldo's injury back in February and that it is entirely his doing.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

As long as he stays away from Clint Dempsey! !rolling


----------



## yosoyellobo

Weak opening ceremony compare to South Africa. Must not have too much money left over after all they have spend so far.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

yosoyellobo said:


> Weak opening ceremony compare to South Africa. Must not have too much money left over after all they have spend so far.


 !rolling


----------



## peds48

Excellent game by Brazil, although the Penalty kick is arguable, they did come out very strong 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

The penalty kick was complete junk and never should have happened. And he should have been tossed with a red card for the embellishment.

I love soccer, played for years, need to play again too.. but I cant stand the fake flopping for something like that.

And then they missed some real bad calls that should have gone Crotias way. They just got screwed. I think without that penalty kick the game would have ended tied myself because they wouldn't have played so aggressive and Brazil wouldn't have gotten that last shot in.


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> The penalty kick was complete junk and never should have happened. And he should have been tossed with a red card for the embellishment.
> 
> I love soccer, played for years, need to play again too.. but I cant stand the fake flopping for something like that.
> 
> And then they missed some real bad calls that should have gone Crotias way. They just got screwed. I think without that penalty kick the game would have ended tied myself because they wouldn't have played so aggressive and Brazil wouldn't have gotten that last shot in.


While I agree that the penalty kick was a wrong call, Croatia let loose (the defense) at the end to try to score leaving themselves vulnerable for a Brazil attack.


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah but they where cheated out of a goal tht should have counted and several other terrible calls. 

The key is they wouldn't have been loose on defense had they not been down in the first place! It just sucked for soccer fans IMHO.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

Having refereed at the U18 levels and above for several years, I tend to sympathize with the officials. The problem is unless you're standing right on top of the play, which Yuichi Nishimura was not, it is very difficult to know when the player is expertly simulating. Nishimura saw the arm come up on Fred's shoulder and saw Fred go down. Watching the replay from at least one angle I can see why it appeared to be a genuine foul.

Now, would Nishimura have given the penalty if it had not been a Brazil player who went down in the opening game of the World Cup hosted by Brazil in a stadium teeming with 60,000 overwhelmingly Brazilians? We can only speculate. But he had to make the call in an instant and he didn't hesitate. I can't condemn him for that, even considering the second-guessing of endless TV replays from every angle.


----------



## sigma1914

Bugs Bunny said:


> I would pick Spain to repeat, but they have a really tough draw. I will pick Lionel Messi and Argentina instead.





rajmarie said:


> Brazil are favorites with Spain close behind
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Certainly isn't looking good for Spain after this whooping today.


----------



## rajmarie

sigma1914 said:


> Certainly isn't looking good for Spain after this whooping today.


It's true. Spain had the been beaten blue or let's say orange by the Netherlands today

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosoyellobo

sigma1914 said:


> Certainly isn't looking good for Spain after this whooping today.


Hand writing was on the wall after the confederation cup.


----------



## peds48

Colombia after 16 years of being absent from the world cup, came out kicking (pun intended) and went to beat Greece 3-0. If they keep up their game, they could be the underdogs for this world cup. What a play by Cuadrado when Armero scored. James Rodriguez did ad awesome goal at the end!


----------



## peds48

Best goal of the work cup so far.... this is perfection 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3GfP8j2UC8


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah not sure that will get topped . Incredible.


----------



## Laxguy

Sure it will. Just before the 25 foot mark in front of the goalie, the break away man spins, flips the ball in the air with his personal gear, and lobs it in off the back of his head..... 

:hurah: :goodjob: :rolling:


----------



## yosoyellobo

Bicycle kick from mid field.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

Never saw Pele's amazing World Cup goals; I can't recall seeing anything more spectacular than Van Persie's.


----------



## Laxguy

Can anyone explain the difference between all the ESPN web based offerings - really, what I need to know is can I watch WC if I have only Comcast Internet?


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between all the ESPN web based offerings - really, what I need to know is can I watch WC if I have only Comcast Internet?


You can use UnivIsion app until the second of July ast which point you will need a cable subscription

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chandu

Laxguy said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between all the ESPN web based offerings - really, what I need to know is can I watch WC if I have only Comcast Internet?


Yes you can. If you have an iPad, iPhone or XBox, simply install & use the WatchESPN app on those devices.

If you don't have those devices, simply go to following website in a Flash enabled browser & rest is self-explanatory. (Do not choose events for channels ESPN or ESPN2. Always choose events for channel ESPN3, and you can watch it all.)

http://watchespn.com

OR

http://espn3.com


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Go U.S.A what a game


----------



## yosoyellobo

Viva EEUU.


----------



## Laxguy

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Go U.S.A what a game


Was it ever! And Pepe is not gonna appear in the next game....


----------



## inkahauts

That was a fantastic game but I think they played better in their last game that was a warm up. And that bodes well. Just amazing game though. Hard to hold a lead that long like that. I hope they are more aggressive in the next game.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

Seems that when they lost Jozy Altidore and Clint Dempsey was injured, they collectively decided to "park the bus." They played like in their worst days: two or three short passes, a long ball, and possession lost. They are far more skilled than that! It is a credit to them that when Ghana equalized, they ramped up their offense, leading to the corner Brooks converted on. Four years ago they didn't have a player who could deliver such a brilliant header.

Now, Klinsmann has to rejigger the offense but only slightly. I would like to see Michael Bradley play more of an attacking role in the central midfield. And start Wondolowski, who has demonstrated a knack for getting free in the 18-yard box and the skills to know what to do with the ball.

It was a welcomed three points, and if they play with confidence they can get points out of the Portugal game. (Perhaps not Germany.) But four points might be enough to see them through, with Ghana and Portugal having lost their openers.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Mexican goalie came up big time with those saves.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Great game.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

yosoyellobo said:


> Great game.


 :up:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Bye bye Spain


----------



## Bronxiniowa

After today it could be ta-ta, England as well.


----------



## mrro82

The red card Song got for Cameroon was probably the dumbest I've seen. Cost them the match IMHO 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## peds48

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Mexican goalie came up big time with those saves.


Brazil should of won that game if it wasn't for Mexico's goalie


----------



## peds48

So as of today we have so far Netherlands, Chile and Colombia moving up to the next stage, and possibly Australia and current World Cup Champions Spain eliminated


----------



## yosoyellobo

My condolence to Serey Die and his family who play for Ivory Coast after finding out two hours the game that his father had die. He was the player who got emotional during the playing of the national anthem.

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/19/serey-die-national-anthem-father-ivory-coast


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> My condolence to Serey Die and his family who play for Ivory Coast after finding out two hours the game that his father had die. He was the player who got emotional during the playing of the national anthem.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/19/serey-die-national-anthem-father-ivory-coast


That story is a hoax. His father had died way back in 2004. His emotional outpouring had nothing to do with that. (Other than him remembering his father wanting him to wear the national team shirt.)

Serey Die Squashes Father Death Reports

Unfortunately for him, it was *his* mistake late in the match which led to Colombia capitalizing & scoring their winning goal. It's extremely unlikely whatever emotional outburst he had during national anthem carried thru till late stages of the match, and was related to the mistake. Probably, just a coincidence.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Chandu said:


> That story is a hoax. His father had died way back in 2004. His emotional outpouring had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Serey Die Squashes Father Death Reports
> 
> Unfortunately for him, it was *his* mistake late in the match which led to Colombia capitalizing & scoring their winning goal. It's extremely unlikely whatever emotional outburst he had during national anthem carried thru till late stages of the match, and was related to the mistake. Probably, just a coincidence.


How can that be. Are you telling me that you can't trust what is on the Internet.


----------



## yosoyellobo

It seems you can't trust what is on TV also as that is where I first heard that news.


----------



## rajmarie

So far this has been the best WC. The teams that are looking to attack had their chances and mostly won. The team that sat back had mostly lost. Some great games left. Hoping that in knockout games teams continue to play attacking style of soccer

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Yes, it's just been great matches save for I think two so far.


----------



## peds48

rajmarie said:


> So far this has been the best WC.


you are really way off. Can't forget WCs when Pele, Maradona, Jurgen Klisnsmann, Roberto Baggio, Ronaldao, Zinho, Cafu, Ronaldo, Valderama..etc were playing. these young guys really have huge shoes to fill


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Nice goal U.S.A


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

peds48 said:


> Can't forget WCs when Pele, Maradona, Jurgen Klisnsmann, Roberto Baggio, Ronaldao, Zinho, Cafu, Ronaldo, Valderama..etc were playing. these young guys really have huge shoes to fill
> 
> Add Paolo Rossi to the list.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Really WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## peds48

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Can't forget WCs when Pele, Maradona, Jurgen Klisnsmann, Roberto Baggio, Ronaldao, Zinho, Cafu, Ronaldo, Valderama..etc were playing. these young guys really have huge shoes to fill
> 
> Add Paolo Rossi to the list.
Click to expand...

COrrect, that was not an all inclusive list, just the one that came to my mind at the time of the post


----------



## peds48

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Really WTF!!!!!!!!


Yeah, but not to worry, even if USA loses with Germany they still qualified to the next round. Portugal has -4 GD


----------



## mrro82

Of course that would happen. Since they scored the second goal they played like they already won. Bit them in the ass too. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## peds48

all the pieces are in USA favor


----------



## inkahauts

Still they let up and shouldn't have. Hopefully they both move on and this doesn't bite them and they learn from it too.


----------



## sigma1914

peds48 said:


> Yeah, but not to worry, even if USA loses with Germany they still qualified to the next round. Portugal has -4 GD


You're dismissing Ghana huh?


----------



## Bronxiniowa

Takeaways from yesterday's 2-2 draw with Portugal.

The good: USMNT didn't panic after Portugal scored in the 5th minute. They continued to put together good short passes and retained possession, breaking down Portugal's defense on more than one occasion and taking advantage of their weakness at left back. Klinsmann has effectively trained the players in what makes a well-played offense. Bradley, Johnson, Jones and of course Dempsey are proven internationals.

The bad: Inexperience in the box resulted in a bad clearance. This comes from lack of confidence in foot skills--highly useful on offense but essential at the back. In the best leagues you see defenders routinely lofting long clearing balls after successful challenges; USMNT didn't do that. Lacking in skill or in coaching? I would propose the former.

Now: They've survived the encounter with The Best Player in the World. Now they have to mark tightly against Germany and play the possession game they showed they could play Sunday.


----------



## peds48

sigma1914 said:


> You're dismissing Ghana huh?


not dismissing it, but assuming USA losses by one goal Ghana has to score at least 4 to win. that is a though one

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

I'm going for Lionel Messi as the best. C. Ronaldo is interesting, to say the least. His assist in the last 30 seconds was a beautiful piece. Looking forward to Thursday!


----------



## inkahauts

peds48 said:


> not dismissing it, but assuming USA losses by one goal Ghana has to score at least 4 to win. that is a though one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


That's off I think. Ghana's goal differential is -1 and USA is +1. So they'd have to win by two and USA lose by one.

It's Portugal that's way back.


----------



## inkahauts

That dumb Uruguay player should be suspended for the max 2 years. Three strikes you are out.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

If it is determined that Suarez definitely bit, then yes, he should be gone for at least the rest of this tournament.

Prediction: They'll ask the referee, who didn't send off Suarez. They'll ask the victim, who claimed he was bitten by Suarez. But frankly, he needs to prove that it's a fresh bite mark. For all we know, it could have been delivered under, shall we say, other circumstances.


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> That's off I think. Ghana's goal differential is -1 and USA is +1. So they'd have to win by two and USA lose by one.
> 
> It's Portugal that's way back.


you are correct, I was referring to Portugal

But assuming USA ties the game, Ghana still has to win by 2. USA losing by one means that Ghana can win by one and make it to the next round. It will be an interesting group to keep an eye on


----------



## peds48

Bronxiniowa said:


> If it is determined that Suarez definitely bit, then yes, he should be gone for at least the rest of this tournament.
> 
> Prediction: They'll ask the referee, who didn't send off Suarez. They'll ask the victim, who claimed he was bitten by Suarez. But frankly, he needs to prove that it's a fresh bite mark. For all we know, it could have been delivered under, shall we say, other circumstances.


Saurez is suspended immediately from 9 official matches and four months from any soccer activity. So Suarez will be absent from Uruguay's next game against Colombia


----------



## peds48

Portugal scoring goal is helping the US. So far looks very promising for the US


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

peds48 said:


> Saurez is suspended immediately from 9 official matches and four months from any soccer activity. So Suarez will be absent from Uruguay's next game against Colombia


Oh, man, that bites!

:rotfl:


----------



## jimmie57

Bronxiniowa said:


> If it is determined that Suarez definitely bit, then yes, he should be gone for at least the rest of this tournament.
> 
> Prediction: They'll ask the referee, who didn't send off Suarez. They'll ask the victim, who claimed he was bitten by Suarez. But frankly, he needs to prove that it's a fresh bite mark. For all we know, it could have been delivered under, shall we say, other circumstances.


I just watched a slow motion replay of the bite and to me there is no question that it was intentional.


----------



## Laxguy

Kinda hard to see how one could unintentionally bite another! Except in a certain situation that often occurs in bedrooms.....


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Oh, man, that bites!
> 
> :rotfl:


that is AWESOME!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

let's hope that Ghana does not score another goal, if they do USA is out as it stands right now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

peds48 said:


> Saurez is suspended immediately from 9 official matches and four months from any soccer activity. So Suarez will be absent from Uruguay's next game against Colombia


And I hope thy get slaughtered for supporting what he did so vigorously.


----------



## inkahauts

peds48 said:


> let's hope that Ghana does not score another goal, if they do USA is out as it stands right now
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It all worked out! Yahoo onto the next round!


----------



## peds48

Next round is USA vs Belgium. Have not been paying too much attention to this team, but Belgium has won both of their last two games and are playing agains Korea Republic... well see... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long

jimmie57 said:


> I just watched a slow motion replay of the bite and to me there is no question that it was intentional.


Intentional and odd. It seemed that the biter was hurting ... perhaps from shock realizing what he did.

The guy needs help. Hopefully he'll get it.


----------



## peds48

James Long said:


> Intentional and odd. It seemed that the biter was hurting ... perhaps from shock realizing what he did.
> 
> The guy needs help. Hopefully he'll get it.


Realize that this is the third time he has done this thing...... thus he deserved what he got.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yosoyellobo

I love soccer.
http://difundir.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/i01.jpg


----------



## James Long

peds48 said:


> Realize that this is the third time he has done this thing...... thus he deserved what he got.


I have no problem with the penalty (although it might be too lenient). My post was about how he seemed to be as shocked as anyone that he had done it again. Just because it is an "uncontrollable urge" doesn't mean that he should be allowed to bite people. He needs help to get the urge under control or be removed from situations where he can be a harm to others.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

yosoyellobo said:


> I love soccer.
> http://difundir.org/wp-
> content/uploads/2014/06/i01.jpg


Me too


----------



## Bronxiniowa

peds48 said:


> Next round is USA vs Belgium. Have not been paying too much attention to this team, but Belgium has won both of their last two games and are playing agains Korea Republic... well see...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They're formidable, and in fact are my dark-horse team to win it. They have a lot of players in key position for top English teams:

Vincent Kompany, defender, Manchester City
Eden Hazard, midfielder, Chelsea
Moussa Dembele, midfielder, Tottenham
Nacer Chadli, midfielder, Tottenham
Jan Vertonghen, defender, Tottenham
Romelu Lukaku, forward, Everton
Additionally, their goalkeeper, Thibaut Courtois, was the man in the net for Champions League runner-up Atletico Madrid.

The U.S. is going to have to play the game of its life to win,


----------



## peds48

Bronxiniowa said:


> They're formidable, ,


after watching them play with Korea yesterday I can't agree with your statement

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rajmarie

Bronxiniowa said:


> They're formidable, and in fact are my dark-horse team to win it. They have a lot of players in key position for top English teams:
> 
> Vincent Kompany, defender, Manchester City
> Eden Hazard, midfielder, Chelsea
> Moussa Dembele, midfielder, Tottenham
> Nacer Chadli, midfielder, Tottenham
> Jan Vertonghen, defender, Tottenham
> Romelu Lukaku, forward, Everton
> Additionally, their goalkeeper, Thibaut Courtois, was the man in the net for Champions League runner-up Atletico Madrid.
> 
> The U.S. is going to have to play the game of its life to win,


Imo Belgium haven't shown good form in this WC. they are lucky to be in that group. USA didn't have a good outing against Germany yet lost by 1 goal only.

I think USA will win this match. off course they have to play good soccer.
go USA

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

peds48 said:


> Any underdogs making a comeback ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Colombia

After 16 years of being absent from the World Cup, they are really kicking a&&. James Rodriguez is now the the top scorer with 5 goals and the one holding the best goal so far. they are facing a tough opponent next, Brazil. we'll see....


----------



## yosoyellobo

That was heartbreaking.


----------



## peds48

yosoyellobo said:


> That was heartbreaking.


what are you referring to ?


----------



## yosoyellobo

Mexico.


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, indeed. But not more than Chile's agonizing end.....


----------



## peds48

Costa Rica looks is heading the same way, to penalty kicks


----------



## peds48

Awesome job by Costa Rica. They are moving to the next round. Greece is packing to go home. Netherlands vs Cost Rica & Colombia vs Brazil this is getting very interesting by the minute!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yosoyellobo

peds48 said:


> Awesome job by Costa Rica. They are moving to the next round. Greece is packing to go home. Netherlands vs Cost Rica & Colombia vs Brazil this is getting very interesting by the minute!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got to agree with you. Awesome.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

Hope that all sides continue to play the exciting football they played during the group stages and don't circle the wagons for the round of 16 and beyond.


----------



## James Long

I think the ratings for viewership in the US will be dropping.


----------



## inkahauts

Not to sure about that, but alas, I thought they might pull it out with that great set play. Dang that was close.


----------



## Laxguy

I will continue, but it would be great to find a reason to really root for and/or against some teams still in the mix.


----------



## peds48

James Long said:


> I think the ratings for viewership in the US will be dropping.


absolutely not! there are way more folks watching the World Cup for other countries as well here in the US, although it was sad to see the stripes and stars go....


----------



## yosoyellobo

Laxguy said:


> I will continue, but it would be great to find a reason to really root for and/or against some teams still in the mix.


Now that EEUU is out I can root for a Brazil vs Argentina final.


----------



## Laxguy

James Long, on 01 Jul 2014 - 4:59 PM, said:


James Long said:


> I think the ratings for viewership in the US will be dropping.





peds48 said:


> absolutely not! there are way more folks watching the World Cup for other countries as well here in the US, although it was sad to see the stripes and stars go....


It'd be amazing if the viewership in the US doesn't decline with the ouster of our team. At the same time, viewership of the over all will be higher than previous years.


----------



## James Long

Univision will do fine. 

While the time zone, growing interest in the sport and other influences have made this year's world cup more popular, it is a lot easier for the country to get involved when there is some national pride at stake. Those who continue to watch may adopt a country (or root for their home country) or just watch for the love of the game. The extra viewers who joined in to root for the American team might watch the final game.


----------



## peds48

yosoyellobo said:


> Now that EEUU is out I can root for a Brazil vs Argentina final.


This does not surprise me...


----------



## inkahauts

I'm pulling for Costa Rica. I mean why not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps

I'm having a hard time to think that Brazil will beat Colombia, not the way Brazil has been playing the last couple games, While Colombia soared through all the games played, besides the little battle with Ivory Coast, in the first round towards the end of that game. While Brazil struggled with Mexico and Chile even Cameroon scored on them, Even if they do beat Colombia, the semifinal match would be tough against either France or Germany.


----------



## peds48

acostapimps said:


> I'm having a hard time to think that Brazil will beat Colombia,


And they are out. See you in 4 years! Let's Go Brazil!!!!!!!!


----------



## peds48

Brazil vs Germany to play next. Though match and good soccer to watch. Argentina with Netherlands. We are getting closer to the finals!!!


----------



## Laxguy

I was so sad to see Neymar Jr. take the knee in the back; he was such a dynamic player to watch, and now he's gone, gone, gone. 
Did the perp. get carded?


----------



## peds48

Nope no card given as it was an unfortunate accident. There was no malicious intent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yosoyellobo

Has the rioting started yet?


----------



## sigma1914

This is awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Brazil is getting some spanking. WOW!


----------



## machavez00




----------



## yosoyellobo

machavez00 said:


>


Ven aca mi amor.


----------



## machavez00




----------



## Bronxiniowa

How appropriate that schadenfreude is a German word.


----------



## peds48

Speechless......


----------



## Laxguy

Dumbfounded......


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

sigma1914 said:


>


Congrats on getting to the finals


----------



## Laxguy

Lets go, Messi! ¡Vamanos Argentina!


----------



## sigma1914

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Congrats on getting to the finals


Hopefully the momentum continues.


----------



## peds48

Let's go Netherlands!!!! Is your turn to shine and shine HUGE!


----------



## inkahauts

Just crazy. And to think the us almost walked away with a tie with them and frankly should have. . I could have defended better than that though. It was bad. Bad bad. Bad bad bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronxiniowa

If it had been anyone but Brazil ... and in any tournament but the World Cup ... and if it had been played anywhere except Brazil ... I would have sworn that the players just out-and-out threw the game.

No closing down passing lanes. No man-marking. No movement by the defense at all.


----------



## peds48

Germany vs Argentina the final 

I am thinking Germany 5 Argentina 0 :rotfl:


----------



## Bronxiniowa

I think you have to banish the Brazil game as a fluke. While Germany is capable of scoring, the only other World Cup match in which they scored more than two goals was against Portugal in another game when the opposition didn't show up. I can see Argentina giving them problems in the midfield and on set pieces.

I'll offer 2-1 Argentina.

Vamonos!


----------



## Laxguy

I'll go 0-0 with Argentina in the shoot out, 6-5.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Argentina.


----------



## James Long

At least they have teams from different continents ... those of European descent can go for Germany, those from South/Central America can go for Argentina. Unless they hate one of the teams then they can go for the other. (Or they know the sport and can pick a winner or the underdog.)

No prediction on a winner ... but I'll be surprised if more than 8 million watch. Two broadcast networks will have Golf, NASCAR from New Hampshire on TNT. ESPN isn't competing against itself (although the World Cup is on ESPN2 as well as ABC). Brazil's loss was the best rated game that did not include an American team. I am adjusting viewership up because of three factors: 1) continent vs continent, 2) final game winner takes all, 3) a weekend game.

Definitely an improvement this year.


----------



## peds48

James Long said:


> Unless they hate one of the teams then they can go for the other.


http://


----------



## Laxguy

So far, based on your recent record, it has to be the team that plays against Peds' pick! 

:hurah: :rolling:

:goodjob:


----------



## peds48

so to close this up, Germany takes the Cup to become its 4th in its lifetime . Argentina takes the second place with Netherlands being 3rd and Brazil 4th. Messi wins Golden Ball and James Rodrigues from Colombia takes the Golden Boot and top scorer in the World Cup with 6 goals 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Congrats Germany fans


----------



## yosoyellobo

+ 1


----------



## sigma1914

I was so happy with that goal.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

sigma1914 said:


> I was so happy with that goal.


Congrats Sigma


----------



## inkahauts

I am thrilled it didn't end in a scoreless penalty kicks. I only like penalty kicks if there is a score...


----------



## MTGriz

Dish Network big fail made me miss the final. So I set the DVR to autorecord all new games. This went fine until the final. For some strange reason the program guide had the game on ESPN2 as well as ABC. The DVR skipped the ABC airing and recorded from ESPN2. So when I got home and finally sat down to watch the big game (around midnight) I was treated to some random basketball game (the recorded show was labeled World Cup Final Germany - Argentina nonetheless) !!! Thank you Dish! But that time the replay had already aired and I could find no other replay on the schedule. It did graciously record the extra time on ABC, that part was labeled something like 'Final Recap'. So I missed the first 90 minutes in the end. I am still seething!


----------



## peds48

At least you got to watch "the good part"


----------

